# Which fat e bike 197mm rear/ 5" tire compatible?



## TeeCee (Jan 7, 2021)

Anything fit the above spec?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

TeeCee said:


> Anything fit the above spec?


Try on the Fat Bike page. I saw some Norco Bikes and I'd imagine they are compatible with at least D5/Wratchlord/child type tires. Not sure what their full specs are.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I think the Norcos fit up to 4.8 tires. With 5.0s, there may not be much clearance left. I am getting a 2021 leftover VLT2. It comes with 4.6s. I'll take a look when I get it. I'll stick with Cake Eater 4.6s and swap to studded 4.6 Wrathchilds after January/February. I think the Cake Eaters will measure a true 4.6 and I'll check.


----------



## Jon A (Jan 4, 2021)

The Dengfu E06 clears Johnny 5's on 100mm rims with room to spare. I even have plenty of room for a fender:










I know of a guy with an E06 with 2XL's but I don't know if he's ridden the combo yet. But I can confirm the J5's are easily good to go. The Lamere eSummit eSummit Electric Fat FS Bike | LaMere Cycles uses the Dengfu E06 rear triangle so it should be good (although they use the E04 front half which wouldn't be my choice--smaller battery, weaker motor, stupidly expensive....). With either of these, if you use 5" tires on really wide rims you'll need to pay attention to your drivetrain to avoid chain rub in the lowest gear (I'm currently using the EX1 largely for that reason).

But let me tell you, it's worth the effort. Tubeless J5's on 100mm rims coupled to all that power is transformative. When you actually want to get somewhere in the snow in the 90% of the time that isn't "good fatbiking conditions," the above combo is an order of magnitude more capable than a typical fatbike.


----------



## dberdinka (3 mo ago)

Christini AWD Abominable 

if I was ever really going to splurge on something I really don’t need……


----------

